# Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts patch download programm



## Cubana85 (13. Dezember 2009)

moin ich suche das Programm mit dem sich das Game selber patch wo bekomme ich das her weil ich finde das das patch suchen oder besser gesagt wenn ich das Game neu install dann dauert das immer so lange bis es fertig is ich weiß aber das es dieses Programm gibt weiß einer wo ich es her bekomme

Danke Cubana85


----------



## Cubana85 (13. Dezember 2009)

kann mir keiner von euch helfen ?


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Dezember 2009)

Cubana85 schrieb:


> kann mir keiner von euch helfen ?


 
Hi,
"Geduld" scheint wohl nicht bestandteil Deines Lebenswandels zu sein, oder?!?
Aber bevor Du in ca 15 Min. noch mal fragst: Das Ding was Du meinst nennt sich *RelicDownlader*. Dieser wird bei einer Installation des Spiels, Achtung........ mitinstalliert. Nur dauert das patchen über eben diesen RelicDownloader mitunter extrem lange. Deswegen ist es angebracht sich die nötigen Patches im Vorwege aus dem www zu besorgen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Floletni (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Programm nennt sich google. Schon mal gehört?


----------



## Opheliac (15. Dezember 2009)

mit dem Relicdownloader gehts doch schon recht einfach und falls nicht einfach hier schauen:
Company of Heroes - Updates

oder hier:
Downloads zu Company of Heroes bei 4players.de: Alle Downloads und Videos für PC, Playstation2, Playstation3, XBox, 360, GameCube, Wii, Nintdendo DS und PSP

oder da:THQ - Company of Heroes - PC - Patches


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2009)

kleiner tipp, wenn man einen thread erstellt weil man hilfe braucht, wäre es angebracht den text für jeden leicht verständlich zu schreiben. dazu gehören neben einer einwandfreien rechtschreibung auch, für dich wahrscheinlich chinesische, satzzeichen, wie punkte, komma usw. tut mir leid, aber ich kann es nicht mit ansehen wie sehr unsere jugend in ihrem ghettoslang verblödet.


----------



## Alriin (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jungs, ich hänge meine Frage der Einfachheit halber hier in diesen Thread dazu... 

Wisst ihr zufällig welche Version die Gold Edition ist? Das ganze gepatche ist nämlich ziemlich nervig. Und ich muss für Morgen die nötigen patches runterladen.

mfg Alriin


----------



## hallihalli92 (15. Dezember 2009)

Dürfte die Version von Opposing Fronts haben, glaube ist 2.100 in etwa. Würde auf jeden Fall alle laden die für OF aufwärts nötig sind.


----------



## Alriin (15. Dezember 2009)

ok, thx ... also bis 2.4


----------



## Opheliac (16. Dezember 2009)

Warum bis 2.4? Der aktuelle für OF ist 2.601.
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/53403/Company_of_Heroes_Opposing_Fronts/Patch_v2600__%3E_v2601_%28deu%29.html


----------



## Alriin (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nur CoH und OF. Und auf irgend einer Seite stand neben OF der 2.4er als letzter.


----------



## Sash (16. Dezember 2009)

ich mein ich hab was um die 3. irgendwas...
schon lustig, hatte mir damals das formula 2 striker oder so von asus geholt, da war nur of dabei.. das fand ich so genial das ich mir das normale auch noch gegönnt habe. dann stellte ich fest die orig dvd von of ist weg.. dann kam das neue add on raus und ich kaufte mir direkt anthology wo alle spiele enthalten sind. in dem acc sind nun zwar mehrere spiele als nötig eingetragen, aber was solls.. jedenfalls konnte ich trotz key und updates nicht die anderen kapitel spielen, jetzt klappt alles.


----------



## boerigard (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man Online spielen will, braucht man den aktuellsten Patch (2.601). Egal ob man nur CoH, OF oder ToV hat.
Für reine Offline-Spieler reicht wohl auch irgendein vorheriger Patch. 

Bin aber froh, dass ich die Steam-Version von CoH habe. Kein nerviges Suchen und Installieren von Patches.


----------

